# Techniques to get toddlers to look at the camera?



## keith204 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of rigging up something to my lens, like a multicolor flashy LED, or a small stuffed animal that makes noise or something... But really, I need to learn how to manipulate kids expressions as well.

What are your tricks for executing a shoot in a way that can captivate kids attention and achieve different facial expressions?


----------



## Mully (Dec 20, 2012)

Get a dog clicker .... it is small and they will look in the direction of the sound.... for a few minutes anyway.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 20, 2012)

They have a hotshoe mount that will hold an iPhone of iPod, then you can show cartoons and such to get them to look at the camera.


----------



## Dao (Dec 20, 2012)

keith204 said:


> I'm thinking of rigging up something to my lens, like a multicolor flashy LED, or a small stuffed animal that makes noise or something... But really, I need to learn how to manipulate kids expressions as well.
> 
> What are your tricks for executing a shoot in a way that can captivate kids attention and achieve different facial expressions?




Wow where have you been, have not seen you for a long while.

Anyway, there is a recent thread that talked about a device that let you mount a smart phone on your camera so that the screen is right above the lens front element. And you can do whatever you want on the screen that can attract the kids.  Play a kid movie, make some funny stuff on the screen etc.


----------



## camz (Dec 20, 2012)

^Yeah good suggestion Dao - I'd love to try that next time. 

What we do is place elmo, sesame street, etc stickers on our camera. Or we also hang key chain characters on the camera straps. My wife usually does the children photography as I scare the crap out of kids for some reason...lol 

The trick is never give them the props during the shoot because you'll probably never get their attention once they have it.

Edit: If you want to manipulate the kids expression you'll have to know your client. Ask the parents what makes them laugh or positively react...that's what's best worked for us. It maybe a toy or a sound effect or a blankie or a peak a boo. Whatever it is bring it along to the shoot.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2012)

Clicker. Squeaky toy. Ostrich feather plume. Peacock feather plume. Feather duster. Silly voice. High voice. Silly vocal trillings like "Brrrrrrrrrr- I SEE you!!!," and cutsie phrases like, "Boop! Beep! Bop!", or "Whoopsie-daisey!" and other assorted silliness. Shoot with a remote release helf in your hand, and the attention getter in the other hand.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 20, 2012)

My favorite is a small plush bird on the end of a 3' bamboo stick...  "Watch the birdy!"


----------



## mrpink (Dec 21, 2012)

ronlane said:


> They have a hotshoe mount that will hold an iPhone of iPod, then you can show cartoons and such to get them to look at the camera.




Don't think I want spongebob squarepants reflecting in my kids eyes in every photo. 





p!nK


----------



## davisphotos (Dec 21, 2012)

I definitely second the shutter release, it's much easier to get the kid's attention if you aren't hiding behind a camera. I'll sometimes have the parent come behind me to get the kid's attention if they aren't being cooperative, or I'll sing silly songs, and if they are talking, I'll just chat with them, make goofy jokes, make up silly names for them. In general, if I'm a complete goof, I can get them to laugh.


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 21, 2012)

Pez Camera Attention Getter - Happy Chaos | Happy Chaos

or the ipad bracket.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 21, 2012)

At my recent Santa shoot, we kept saying "Say Cheese!!" to get the kids to smile.  Santa motioned me over mid-shoot and said in his experience, getting kids to say "stinky feet" also worked because their mouths look they are smiling when they say it.

So, I tried it, and you should have seen the faces on some of the parents when I switched from "Say Cheese" to "stinky feet."  It's like I was describing THEM or their KIDS.  I got a few scowls like I was insulting them.   :lmao:


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 21, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> At my recent Santa shoot, we kept saying "Say Cheese!!" to get the kids to smile.  Santa motioned me over mid-shoot and said in his experience, getting kids to say "stinky feet" also worked because their mouths look they are smiling when they say it.
> 
> So, I tried it, and you should have seen the faces on some of the parents when I switched from "Say Cheese" to "stinky feet."  It's like I was describing THEM or their KIDS.  I got a few scowls like I was insulting them.   :lmao:



Even better! The photographer should get to smile too ;-)


----------



## ronlane (Dec 21, 2012)

mrpink said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > They have a hotshoe mount that will hold an iPhone of iPod, then you can show cartoons and such to get them to look at the camera.
> ...



Make it scooby do or teenage mutant ninja turtles or even power rangers


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Clicker. Squeaky toy. Ostrich feather plume. Peacock feather plume. Feather duster. Silly voice. High voice. Silly vocal trillings like "Brrrrrrrrrr- I SEE you!!!," and cutsie phrases like, "Boop! Beep! Bop!", or "Whoopsie-daisey!" and other assorted silliness. Shoot with a remote release helf in your hand, and the attention getter in the other hand.



I expect a youtube video on the hour of you personally demonstrating all of these techniques.


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Clicker. Squeaky toy. Ostrich feather plume. Peacock feather plume. Feather duster. Silly voice. High voice. _*Silly vocal trillings like "Brrrrrrrrrr- I SEE you!!!," and cutsie phrases like, "Boop! Beep! Bop!", or "Whoopsie-daisey!" and other assorted silliness. *_Shoot with a remote release helf in your hand, _*and the attention getter in the other hand*_.



Technically, you're not supposed to fondle yourself with the kids still in the room ;-)


----------



## keith204 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dao said:


> Wow where have you been, have not seen you for a long while.



Yeah it has been way too long.  I had to put photography on hold for awhile in order to graduate...I was going on year 7 of my 4 year degree 

Lately I have been diving back in, and through talking with a friend I realized how beneficial this forum was in so many ways...so I am glad to see some familiar names. (But everyone seems to have changed their profile pic since 2009!)


Great great great ideas.


----------

